# Help - To change owner of an application



## hainguyen1402 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dear all,
I have a problem that: I want to change owner of an application for some reasons.
For example: tomcat start with www group or root. And so I want to change owner of this.
Thanks so much


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2010)

Edit the configuration file.


----------

